# Worm. Badtransll



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2002)

Hallo! Ich habe als Anti Viren Programm den Power Anti Virus 2001 von GData und als System Windows Me. Der Scanner meldet den oben genannten Virus und es sind ausschließlich die Archive Dateien befallen, die das Schutzprogramm nicht beseitigen kann. Die Anti tools von bitdefender oder auch von pkchat melden aber beim scannen das kein Virus auf der Festplatte ist. Wie kann ich das Problem lösen und den Virus entfernen? 
meine e-mail ist [email protected]
Mitgliesname Wilhelm 
für eine Hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2002)

Ich vermute, daß das Tool von Bitdefender nicht in die Archive reinschauen kann.
Vorschlag: Die Archive entpacken (*keines* der Programme starten) und das Tool dann nochmal suchen lassen.
Danach kannst Du die Archive wieder packen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2002)

*worm.Badtransll*

Hallo! Erst mal ein dickes Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort und den Tip. Nun bin ich aber nicht gerade der geborene P.C. Fachmann ich weiß nicht wie ich vorgehen muß um diese Archive Dateien z.b. C:/ Restore/ Archive/FS 231. Cab/ A0047463. CPY. zu finden, geschweige entpacken soll. Was ist mit den beschädigten Dateien? und was mit den GZIP unbekannten Formaten? Danke im voraus!  Computer zeigt oft Fehlermeldung mit Kernel32.


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2002)

Die GZip sind ganz normale Archive - so ähnlich wie .zip oder .cab.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal eine Testversion eines Virenscanners besorgen, der auch Archive durchsuchen kann. Schau doch mal zu www.symantec.de. Irgendwo dort gibts eine kostenlose Testversion des Norton Antivirus. Lade den herunter, deinstalliere den jetzt installierten Virenscanner und installiere den Norton Antivirus. Dann für LiveUpdate aus und laß Deinen Rechner scannen. Danach solltest Du Ruhe haben.
Vielleicht gefällt Dir ja auch der Scanner so gut, daß Du dann eine Vollversion kaufen möchtest


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2002)

Danke!!  Habe den Rat befolgt und bin mit Norton Anti Virus sehr zufrieden. Weiter so!  Die Seite ist echt super. Informativ und sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Freeman76 (24 März 2002)

Hi,

eine Alternative zum Gegencheck bei Virenmeldungen wäre noch ein sog. Onlinescan mit einem Onlinevirenscanner z.B. unter

http://germany.trendmicro.de/housecall/start_corp.asp#Scan

Dort kann man mit dem sehr guten Scanner von TrendMicro seinen Rechner checken lassen. Mit Modem würde ich die Sache aber nicht machen, da das Laden des JavaCode ziemlich lange dauert.

Gruß Freeman


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2002)

Die Onlinescans erreichen leider alle nicht die Qualität eines lokalen Scans.


----------



## Freeman76 (24 März 2002)

@Heiko

Aber für einen generellen Check zum Absichern von evtl. einem Fehlalarm besser als nix.

Aber nichts geht gegen einen lokalen Scanner, is ja logo.


----------

